# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια απο φυσικό σφουγγάρι.

## ermis1

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Έχοντας δει στο εμπόριο να υπάρχουν παιχνίδια απο λούφα (φυσικο σφουγγάρι), σκέφτηκα να κόψω και να βάλω στους παπαγάλους μου. Είδα οτι τους αρέσει πολυ κ δεν ξεκολλούσαν οποτε σκέφτηκα να τους φτιάξω μερικά με χρώματα για να μην ειναι μονότονα. Έκανα σήμερα την αρχή και βλεπω να εχει ωραίο αποτέλεσμα.βαζω λίγες φώτο κ επιφυλάσσομαι να ανεβάσω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εγώ έβαλα χρώμα αυγών που είναι μη τοξικό αλλα νομίζω και χρώμα ζαχαροπλαστικης κάνει. Φυσικα θα τα εμπλουτίσω με χάντρες κ κάνα ξυλάκι.

----------


## xrisam

Καλύτερα να προτιμήσεις χρώματα ζαχαροπλαστικής που έτσι και αλλιώς είναι απο φυσικές χρωστικές φρούτων κτλ.

Οι βαφές αυγών που χρησιμοποίησες είναι φυτικές?

----------


## Silvia1990

Εμένα όντως την λάτρευε την λούφα με αποτέλεσμα να τρίβετε και να τραβιέται πούπουλο και φτερό από το κεφάλι και το τσουλουφι. Αναγκαστικά την αφαίρεσα.

----------

